# Stargate Atlantis



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 4, 2008)

Just wondering: Does anyone watch Stargate Atlantis besides me?


----------



## Reformed Musings (Jan 4, 2008)

Never miss it, plus tape it for a friend. I was a much bigger SG-1 fan, but I'm slowly learning to cope.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 5, 2008)

I got seasons 1 and 2 of SG-1 for Christmas.

Sheppard and McKay are almost as funny as O'Neal and Jackson. I think Atlantis has improved steadily since it's first season.

How about tonight's plot twist? I was waiting for something along this line.


----------



## Reformed Musings (Jan 5, 2008)

Interesting indeed. If something seems too good to be true...

I have all the complete DVDs for all 10 seasons of SG-1, plus the original movie. My name is Bob and I'm an addict...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 5, 2008)

Reformed Musings said:


> I have all the complete DVDs for all 10 seasons of SG-1, plus the original movie. My name is Bob and I'm an addict...













 I'm right behind you, brother. I've got seasons 3 - 10 on my wish list for b-day, anniversary, etc. And we won't even begin to discuss how much Star Trek stuff I've accumulated.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 5, 2008)

sitting here rewatching the newest episode...


----------



## Eoghan (Jan 5, 2008)

*Stargate v B5*

I must admit to being a Sci-Fi fan. The best was surely B5 with the clear good v evil from the outset. Unfortunately as the series developed it revealed the main plot to be dualism - the evil shadows and the good vorlons turned out to be two sides of the same coin, very dissapointing spiritually!

Stargate is VERY good at sending itself up, I particularly liked 
* the groundhog day episode when O'Neil realises that what he does has no consequences as the day resets. The result is he plays golf into the stargate and kisses Samantha.
* the other really good send up is the Atlantis episode where Sheppard and McKay find a games room in Atlantis and start to play against each other. Some months later they visit a planet to find their game has actually been played out in reality - that episode has to be worth recording!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 5, 2008)

Eoghan said:


> Stargate is VERY good at sending itself up, I particularly liked
> * the groundhog day episode when O'Neil realises that what he does has no consequences as the day resets. The result is he plays golf into the stargate and kisses Samantha.



My favorite SG-1 episode. And O'Neil is my favorite character.



Eoghan said:


> * the other really good send up is the Atlantis episode where Sheppard and McKay find a games room in Atlantis and start to play against each other. Some months later they visit a planet to find their game has actually been played out in reality - that episode has to be worth recording!



This too is a good one. Isn't it amazing how they almost always learn some type of lesson from the Ancient Gadgets that they find?


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Jan 5, 2008)

Love star-gate atlantis. Watched the new episode last night. 

I think it's lame how the first episode ended...


----------

